# Geniale Amazon-Aktion: 2 Spiele bestellen, nur 1 bezahlen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Geniale Amazon-Aktion: 2 Spiele bestellen, nur 1 bezahlen [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Geniale Amazon-Aktion: 2 Spiele bestellen, nur 1 bezahlen [Anzeige]


----------



## Magic12345 (17. Dezember 2010)

Tolle Idee aber die Auswahl der Spiele ist eher mickrig ...


----------



## FirstDiving (17. Dezember 2010)

Geile Aktion, für sowas liebe ich Amazon, trotz des nervigen Versands...


----------



## Joel:D (17. Dezember 2010)

GENIAL
also kann man sich theoretisch auch 2x CoD holen also mit USB und ohne, oder ginge das dann nicht?


----------



## Krabbat (17. Dezember 2010)

die aktion ist mal richtig gut!
schade, das die auswahl an spielen nicht so groß ist aber die wollen ja auch keinen verlust machen

bis wann geht die aktion?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. Dezember 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> die aktion ist mal richtig gut!
> schade, das die auswahl an spielen nicht so groß ist aber die wollen ja auch keinen verlust machen
> 
> bis wann geht die aktion?



Verlust?
Schau Dir die Preise im nahen Ausland mal an; 
da kosten die Spiele IMMER soviel.

Denoch danke an PCGH für die Info.


----------



## eVAC (17. Dezember 2010)

Schade, is nix dabei


----------



## Dragonangel (17. Dezember 2010)

mal so ne frage wo findet man die aktion wenn man auf der Amazon seite ist?

und desweiteren is das doch komich das da die Halo Reach version angeboten wird die für 16 freigegeben ist, ansonsten gute aktion wenig auswahl.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Dezember 2010)

Lost Planet 2 und Medal of Honor sind n Flop, Black Ops ist einfach nur beta und Aufguss und wer Starcraft 2 hat braucht kein Ruse. Starcraft 2 hält die nächsten Jahre. 

Bundles wie z.B. Bad Company 2 und Mass Effect 2 für 25 Euro oder Starcraft 2 und Two Worlds 2 für 40 Euro oder Metro 2033 und Fallout: New Vegas für 30 Euro würde ich da wesentlich besser finden, weil das ausgereifte, gute Spiele im abwechslungsreichen Bundle wären. Na ja, meine Meinung.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (17. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bundles wie z.B. Bad Company 2 und Mass Effect 2 für 25 Euro oder Starcraft 2 und Two Worlds 2 für 40 Euro oder Metro 2033 und Fallout: New Vegas für 30 Euro würde ich da wesentlich besser finden, weil das ausgereifte, gute Spiele im abwechslungsreichen Bundle wären. Na ja, meine Meinung.



jup hast schon recht, aber 

Metro 2033 und Fallout: New Vegas für 30 Euro

Metro gabs gestern bei steam für 7,49€ da hab ich zugeschlagen 

und da kommen sicher auch noch aktionen für Fallout 

und SC2 hab ich mir die woche bei maazon für 29€ bestellt, blitzangebot ^^


----------



## St3ps (17. Dezember 2010)

So gut ist die Auswahl auch nicht, was nützt mir ein kostenloses Spiel, wenn es mich nicht interessiert oder schon habe? Also beschränkt nützlich.


----------



## Black Goblin (17. Dezember 2010)

Für mich leider nicht dabei. 





> und SC2 hab ich mir die woche bei maazon für 29€ bestellt, blitzangebot



Dir ist aber schon klar daß Du damit solche DRM-Maßnahmen wie den Ubisoft Game-Laucher unterstützt ... ?


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Lost Planet 2 und Medal of Honor sind n Flop, Black Ops ist einfach nur beta und Aufguss und wer Starcraft 2 hat braucht kein Ruse. Starcraft 2 hält die nächsten Jahre.
> 
> Bundles wie z.B. Bad Company 2 und Mass Effect 2 für 25 Euro oder Starcraft 2 und Two Worlds 2 für 40 Euro oder Metro 2033 und Fallout: New Vegas für 30 Euro würde ich da wesentlich besser finden, weil das ausgereifte, gute Spiele im abwechslungsreichen Bundle wären. Na ja, meine Meinung.


Naja Ok es ist deine Meinung, aber eine Frage dazu hast du ME2, BF BC2, Lost Planet 2, MoH oder BO schon mal gespielt?
Lost Planet 2 und MoH sind nämlich nur nach der "Fachpresse" Flops in Wirklichkeit machen die richtig Laune, bei BO muss ich dir Leider zustimmen 
Bad Company ist ratz fatz durch, und lebt genau wie MoH vom MP.
Mass Effect 2 ist zwar ein tolles Spiel aber hat zu wenig Abweslung für so lange Zeit. Two Worlds 2 ist meiner Meinung nach nen totaler Flop (Meine Meinung xD) und Metro 2033 ist zwar top, aber nicht jeder steht auf Gruselshooter.
mfg


----------



## steamrick (17. Dezember 2010)

Bis wann läuft die Aktion eigentlich?

Bis zum 24.12.?
Ich habe nirgens ein Datum entdecken können...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Dezember 2010)

Amazon ist derzeit bei mir unten durch (Abzock-Cybermonday + die Aktion mit Wikileaks), selbst wenn die Spiele verschenken würden kaufe ich da erst mal nichts.

Hab die meisten Titel zum Glück eh schon, von daher verpass ich da jetzt auch gross nix ...


----------



## drakenbacken (17. Dezember 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Amazon ist derzeit bei mir unten durch (Abzock-Cybermonday + die Aktion mit Wikileaks), selbst wenn die Spiele verschenken würden kaufe ich da erst mal nichts.



Haste recht.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. Dezember 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Amazon ist derzeit bei mir unten durch (Abzock-Cybermonday + die Aktion mit Wikileaks), selbst wenn die Spiele verschenken würden kaufe ich da erst mal nichts.
> 
> Hab die meisten Titel zum Glück eh schon, von daher verpass ich da jetzt auch gross nix ...



Starcraft 2 und Black Ops wären schon was für meine Kumpel auf Weihnachten aber aus oben genannten Gründen habe auch ich nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit nochmal was bei Amazon zu kaufen. 

Lieber zahl ich etwas mehr und freu mich darüber das diese Firma mein Geld nicht noch für ihre Zwecke nutzen kann auch wenn ich früher ein guter Amazonkunde war. 

Trotzdem, verlockend sind solche Angebote natürlich.


----------



## Dommerle (17. Dezember 2010)

Gutes Angebot!


----------



## ultrachief (17. Dezember 2010)

Vieleicht versucht Amazon somit den Fail Monday zu entschuldigen.
Ich finde die Aktion nicht schlecht aber 2 festgelegte  Spiele sind nicht so toll wie 2 spiele kaufen nur das teurere bezahlen.


----------



## Juzamdjinn (17. Dezember 2010)

ähm... wo finde ich sc2 + >> black ops <<?!?!


----------



## Nimsiki (17. Dezember 2010)

Juzamdjinn schrieb:


> ähm... wo finde ich sc2 + >> black ops <<?!?!



Black Ops scheint wohl in der Aktion ausverkauft zu sein, ich habe die Kombi heute Mittag noch bestellt.


----------



## STiW-i7 (17. Dezember 2010)

Amazon hat Black Ops aus der Aktion entfernt.


----------



## jigsaw83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Haben sie nicht ich habe angerufen der Mitarbeiter meinte es sind immer nur bestimmte Stückzahlen bei solchen angeboten.
Ich meinte zu dem Mitarbeiter wenn es das nicht mehr gibt dann will ich auch nix ;D.


----------



## christian150488 (17. Dezember 2010)

naja keine guten Angebote wie ich finde...aber die Aktion an sich ist ganz ok...das heißt aber nicht das ich jetzt Amazon toll finde


----------



## Juzamdjinn (17. Dezember 2010)

Nimsiki schrieb:


> Black Ops scheint wohl in der Aktion ausverkauft zu sein, ich habe die Kombi heute Mittag noch bestellt.



okay schade, sonst wär ich evtl. schwach geworden


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. Dezember 2010)

@Juzamdjinn: der Link in den News besagt dort Games: 2 für 1
Aber auch ich finde BO dort nicht... ???

EDIT: Oh hab ich wohl zulange mit suchen verbracht nach BO...lol dann ist mein Comment hinfällig. ^^ Sorry!


----------



## carsten1975 (17. Dezember 2010)

- Starcraft 2 + Call of Duty: Black Ops [39,97] das gibt es gar nicht


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. Dezember 2010)

Nichtmehr @ carsten1975, wie oben bereits erwähnt wurde.


----------



## HeinG (17. Dezember 2010)

Gute Idee von Amazon. Schade das es Black Ops nicht mehr gibt. Hätte ansonsten Medal of Honor + Black Ops genommen. Aber ich musste ja leider heute arbeiten. 
ALso werde ich nichts kaufen. R.U.S.E. interessiert mich nicht, StarCraft II auch nicht und der Rest, naja.


----------



## Airbag (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich frag mich was 5Euro für die Altersüberprüfung soll. Dann ist es ja alles teurer als impliziert. 

BTW
vor einer Woche gab es BC2 noch für 18 Euro. Hätte ich da blos zu geschlagen.


----------



## Eroghor (18. Dezember 2010)

Airbag schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was 5Euro für die Altersüberprüfung soll. Dann ist es ja alles teurer als impliziert.
> 
> BTW
> vor einer Woche gab es BC2 noch für 18 Euro. Hätte ich da blos zu geschlagen.



Die 5 Euro sind für das Postidentverfahren fällig, sind also Versandkosten für Spezialversand.
Siehe auch hier: Amazon.de Hilfe: Filme und PC- & Videospiele ohne Jugendfreigabe


----------



## MidwayCV41 (18. Dezember 2010)

jigsaw83 schrieb:


> Haben sie nicht ich habe angerufen der Mitarbeiter meinte es sind immer nur bestimmte Stückzahlen bei solchen angeboten.
> Ich meinte zu dem Mitarbeiter wenn es das nicht mehr gibt dann will ich auch nix ;D.



Also Cyber Monday 2.0 . Wieder nur extrem begrenzte Stückzahlen.


----------



## jigsaw83 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte unbedingt Starcraft 2 haben und Black Ops , na gut Black Ops ist vorbei aber ich dachte mir Starcraft 2 vielleicht finde ich noch ein Abnehmer.
Und so ist es ich habe 2 x Mal Starcraft 2 gekauft für 39,97 Euro ohne Versand und ich habe einen Abnehmer für 25 Euro, er ist mit dem Preis einverstanden.
Und das ganze hat echt Funktioniert ich dachte das geht bestimmt nicht aber siehe doch ich habe Starcraft für 15 Euro nun erhalten .

Falls das noch jemand machen will einfach Starcraft 2 haken rein dann in Einkaufskorb dann im Browser zurück und noch mal Haken rein und wieder in Einkaufskorb und am Ende steht dann 2x Starcraft für 39,97 Euro , solange die Aktion noch geht mit denn Games.

Email Bestätigung habe ich auch schon 2x Starcraft 2   39,97 Euro.


Wenn wir verarscht werden Können wir das auch ;D.


----------



## magnus1982 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Man braucht auch nur im Einkaufswagen die Anzahl auf 2 machen und Aktualisieren,dann hat man 2x den gleichen Artikel. Naja wollte eh CoD BO kaufen. 2x für 49,90€ kann man nich meckern.1 bekommt mein Kumpel für 25€.So haben wir beide was von. 
Die Aktion geht schon seit 1 oder 2 Tagen,daher ist einiges auch schon weg.

mfg


----------



## Namaker (18. Dezember 2010)

Portal 2 + Duke Nuke'em Forever wäre interessant gewesen, aber so ist nichts dabei .


----------



## Elvis3000 (19. Dezember 2010)

magnus1982 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Man braucht auch nur im Einkaufswagen die Anzahl auf 2 machen und Aktualisieren,dann hat man 2x den gleichen Artikel. Naja wollte eh CoD BO kaufen. 2x für 49,90€ kann man nich meckern.1 bekommt mein Kumpel für 25€.So haben wir beide was von.
> Die Aktion geht schon seit 1 oder 2 Tagen,daher ist einiges auch schon weg.
> ...


viel spass beim laggen....lol


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Dezember 2010)

jigsaw83 schrieb:


> Ich wollte unbedingt Starcraft 2 haben und Black Ops , na gut Black Ops ist vorbei aber ich dachte mir Starcraft 2 vielleicht finde ich noch ein Abnehmer.
> Und so ist es ich habe 2 x Mal Starcraft 2 gekauft für 39,97 Euro ohne Versand und ich habe einen Abnehmer für 25 Euro, er ist mit dem Preis einverstanden.
> Und das ganze hat echt Funktioniert ich dachte das geht bestimmt nicht aber siehe doch ich habe Starcraft für 15 Euro nun erhalten .
> 
> ...



Dito, so mach ichs auch.


----------



## Rakyr (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei Gamesonly gibts auch grad ne 2+1gratis aktion. Die Auswahl ist dort aber um längen besser als bei dieser Amazon Aktion.
Dennoch, nachdem ich viel Zeit aufgewendet habe und die dortigen Preise mit denen hier verglichen habe, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass alles fürn Ar*** ist und ich nurnoch bei Amazon.co.uk einkaufe


----------



## magnus1982 (19. Dezember 2010)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> viel spass beim laggen....lol




Bin ich ja schon gewohnt von Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Dezember 2010)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Bei Gamesonly gibts auch grad ne 2+1gratis aktion. Die Auswahl ist dort aber um längen besser als bei dieser Amazon Aktion.
> Dennoch, nachdem ich viel Zeit aufgewendet habe und die dortigen Preise mit denen hier verglichen habe, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass alles fürn Ar*** ist und ich nurnoch bei Amazon.co.uk einkaufe



Gamesonly hat allerdings auch absurd hohe Preise und 2+1 ist halt tatsächlich auch nicht ganz so günstig wie 1+1  Wer genau eines der Spiele aus dem Amazon Programm sucht, dürfte wohl nirgends günstiger weg kommen


----------

